# Looking to change out my differential fluid front and rear



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey guys I'm looking to change out my differential fluids in the front and rear of my brute. Just wondering what oil you guys recommend for the swap? Also I'm looking for a good all around oil for winter and summer, not something I'm going to have to change for the season. Thanks alot


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

10w 40 and not particular brand since it's changed frequently.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I use castrol 10w40 in front diff and the motor


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

if you water ride and go deeper then the front diff, then you want to run just some plain 10-40 oil. No need to waste money on high-end oils if your going to drain it after every ride, you know.


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

I usually just ride trails with some mud and water I've gone over the diff before but it's very rare that it is submerged. So pretty much any 10w-40 will be good? Is that for front an rear diffs? I thought I read someone using different oils in the front and rear.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*diffs*

Go to your Kawi dealer and get the specific rear diff fluid - only the front diff will use regular engine oil.There are threads on this site about the rear diff fluids,and what you can safely use.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Any plain ole 10w-40 will do in the front diff. As far as the rear, no need to go to kawi and pay around $10/qt....you can go to Walmart and get a 2gal jug (i think thats the size) of Super Tech brand hydraulic oil that is safe for wet brakes for about $20. I've been using this stuff for about 2 years with no bad results. Any hydraulic oil will work as long as you read on the bottle that it is "Safe for Wet Brakes"

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Yea i also use the Supertech Tractor Hydraulic Fluid at my wal-mart its at $25 for the 2 gallons. Still pretty cheap compared to the Kawie Stealerships.


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok good to know! What is the capacity of the front and rear diffs? Or is it like a truck rear where you fill it til it leaks out of the fill hole..


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Maybe a little over a quart. And no you don't have to run it over since you can see it as it reach's the top of the fill hole.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I just fill mine up till it runs out. The front is something like .47 qts. cant remember for the back.


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok I found some shell hydraulic oil in my garage and it says it's safe for a bunch of things. Wet brake setups is listed on their so it can be used in the rear diff I'm guessing?


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

It should be fine if it list wet brake


----------

